

Cedric Buest responds to Next-gen Java Programming Style - aschobel
http://beust.com/weblog/archives/000517.html

======
sophacles
Quoting the article: "Fluent interfaces Now that's an interesting
recommendation since it contradicts directly Stephan's suggestion of not using
setters, because make no mistakes: fluent interfaces are setters in disguise.
So, Stephan, which one is it? :-)"

Functions are just goto in desguise. switch/case is just an if/elif/else in
diguise. Objects are just structs with some fancy function calling semantics.
So which one will you use? Fluent interfaces may just be setters in disguise,
but they add quite a bit of value.

~~~
WilliamLP
> Functions are just goto in desguise.

Gosub, if one were to nitpick:)

~~~
wlievens
Depends on the machine.

------
igorgue
He got the same impression that I got, Java is not functional programming
language.

